# N-Ext Iron+



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

Has anyone used this?

```
https://www.greenecountyfert.com/project/n-ext-iron-chelated-iron/
```
How does it compare to N-Ext 7-0-0 ?


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Where have u seen this?


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

greenecountyfert.com

here is a link:
https://www.greenecountyfert.com/project/n-ext-iron-chelated-iron/


----------

